# Coyote hunting Urine/Scent cover



## The Big Tim (Jan 30, 2010)

I am new to Coyote hunting.
I use a Edge Expedite quiver critter decoy in which looks like a distressed Rabbit.
I use a digital cotton tail distress call.
I am now considering buying some Urine to help cover my scent and to attract Coyotes.
Between Rabbit urine, Fox urine, Bobcat urine & Coyote urine which would be the most effective?
Also, Where do i squirt the urine? 
Do i apply it to myself? 
Around the area i will be sitting? 
On or around my decoy?
How much urine do i need to use?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Dont waste your money. I know It sounds cocky but I realy dont want you to waste your money. You must kill the coyote before it gets down wind of you.

If the animal catches your scent, Or even your cover scent for that matter, Hopfully you have alot of practice with running shots.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Sage advice......+1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya you can't trick a coyote's nose. Save the money for gas to hunt and Mt. Dew to stay awake.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Like everyone else has said you should save your money and spend it on something else. Your call and decoy are more than enough. Your stand location must allow you to kill Wiley before he can smell you. But if you do spray yourself with coyote pee, please let us know how it works out!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Tim,
Heres' what you do, everyone knows that coyotes love to eat skunk, so all you do is get a live skunk in a cage and before each stand rattle the cage a bit and he'll dribble a bit of essence on you and you'll have the best luck.

I'm only kidding, please do not spray any type of animal urine or essence on your clothing, active decoys, in the air, around you, etc. It just makes a mess of things and like everyone else has mentioned it doesn't work, save your money. When I first started calling many years ago i messed around with fox urine in an old 35mm film canister with some cotton balls in the bottom. It doesn't work.

Play the wind and you'll be ok.

xdeano


----------



## yumacoyotesniper (Feb 6, 2010)

Do not waste your money, I agree with all of the above. I do use female scent during the spring and it seems to work. I use a lot of female in heat calls and screaming coyote right now and it is working here in Yuma area.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

something a lot of people forget is that if you place scent away from you, the yotes will often follow that up wind before they get downwind of you. the trick is to have it far enough away, yet not so far that a coyote is going to ignore it since he knows were that squalling sound came from. 20-40 yards seems to be about right depending on wind and terrain. once you have one coming, don't call again unless you have to. that way he will home in on the scent. the same advice applies to decoy placement. things are getting so bad for long range circlers here that i am considering scents again. i hate to, but it's getting to be a real problem. i got winded at 384 yards last thursday. with the super small round (17 mink) i was using, a shot like that seemed foolish. with the 243 ackley, i would likely have taken it. that thing is hell on pelts though. anyhow, only apply scent to yourself before black tie events... :laugh:


----------

